

Virality is not about buttons: How to get users to share/invite others - kwiat
http://www.kwiat.org/2013/02/03/virality-is-not-about-buttons-how-to-get-users-to-share-content-and-invite-others/

======
kwiat
A post I have written after a few discussions with other early stage
entrepreneurs on their definition of virality earlier this month in Berlin.

